# Cheytac M400 .408 Sniper Rifle



## jordan (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9DTLsgCH0ys"]YouTube - Cheytac M 400 .408 Sniper rifle[/ame]


----------



## 7point62 (Feb 4, 2009)

It's the Beast.


----------

